# Fluval Plant 3.0 low tech settings



## Muso1981 (28 Nov 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I've got a Fluval Roma 240 and the plant 3.0 light. Can anyone recommend the best settings with this light for low tech?

I've included my current settings which are ok but I'm starting to get the dreaded black beard algae.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jamiepearson (28 Nov 2021)

Find Bentley Pascoe's YouTubes. He has a 50% (if I recall correctly) intensity, low tech version of his sunrise/sunset setting


----------



## John q (28 Nov 2021)

Ignore Mr pascoe.... the plant 3 in a roma 240 will be putting about  70/80/ par at substrate, at 50%, well do the maths, I'd suggest you put the lights at 20% to 25 % and then increase if needed.

Could be wrong, and I don't have a youtube channel, but  I do have experience with fluval tanks..  and fluval lights.

Low tech, low light..  its the future 😀

Edited on realisation you probably have the 46w fixture not the 59w.


----------



## Muso1981 (28 Nov 2021)

Thank you John, so would that be set everything to 20%? How about photoperiod?

I'd watched the Bentley Pascoe videos but didn't really follow it to be honest.


----------



## tam (28 Nov 2021)

I think mines about 30% (not close enough to connect atm) - and I have a slow ramp up/down. I think I picked a pre-set I liked the colour tone of then reduced them all down proportionately.


----------



## John q (28 Nov 2021)

I'd suggest 15/30min ramp up, 15/30min ramp down, duration at 8hrs seems fine, you could live on the edge and up it to 9hrs. 
Channel settings?? What looks good to you, this is my setting based on looks (aquasky 2.0) so only 4 channels.


----------



## Muso1981 (29 Nov 2021)

Thanks John, I've just set everything to 30% let's see what happens.

Something Pascoe mentioned I'd that Blue light can cause Algae, I've read this a few places too. There's so much information out there it's confusing and everyone seems to be an expert!


----------



## Jack B (29 Nov 2021)

Muso1981 said:


> Thanks John, I've just set everything to 30% let's see what happens.
> 
> Something Pascoe mentioned I'd that Blue light can cause Algae, I've read this a few places too. There's so much information out there it's confusing and everyone seems to be an expert!


For what it's worth, knocking off the blue light altogether seemed to help my minor BBA problem


----------



## dw1305 (30 Nov 2021)

Hi all, 


John q said:


> Low tech, low light.. its the future


And the past and present for me. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Muso1981 (2 Dec 2021)

I can't help but think that Blue light promotes algae growth. When I altered my settings at the beginning of the week and set everything to 25% in two days I had algae on the front glass which isn't something I was getting with my previous settings. 
So I've changed my settings back to what they were before.

Maybe I keep the blue light low and reduce the other colours to help with the BBA which seems to be spreading?


----------

